# The Future That Never Was - Now an official demo for Tom Wolfe's Valere for Pigments!



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 5, 2022)

Hello everyone! I've been away for several weeks while my main computer was being rebuilt after a _major_ system crash from which there was simply no other way back! It left me in a very dark place and, honestly, recent world events did not help my mood...

When my system crashed I was composing a companion track to my recent piece entitled _*The Art of the Forgotten*_ that, you might remember, was based on an _almost_ lost work by French-American surrealist painter Yves Tanguy.

What started as a simple ambient companion piece progressively took, following unfolding world events, a more somber tone and, fueled by my own sadness and anger, became the _much_ darker piece that I present to you today.



​
This new piece is entitled *The Future That Never* *Was* and was initially inspired by another surrealist painting, this time by Tanguy's wife, the equally talented, but lesser known, American painter https://travelswithmyart.wordpress.com/2016/08/20/the-beauty-of-surrealism-kay-sage/ (Kay Sage). Here they are together:





Yves Tanguy & Kay Sage (August 1954)
PHOTOGRAPH BY IRVING BLOMSTRANN​
Her painting from 1955, the year Tanguy died suddenly, is entitled, unsurprisingly, _*Tomorrow is Never*._ This work has for me a pure, timeless quality, a kind of "suspended animation", an out-of-time, an end-of-time feel. It expresses a life on hold. It also has this futuristic, sci-fi, _Blade Runner_ vibe and at the same time a dark, apocalyptic, end-of-worlds feeling that suited my recent mood perfectly...





Kay Sage's Tomorrow Is Never (1955)​
It is, in a way, a perfect sister piece to the Tanguy painting I used before and because of that my music also has somewhat of a similar feel to my previous piece, but with a _much_ darker twist. I entitled my piece _*The Future That Never Was*_ but it could as easily have been called _*Pandemonium*._ Indeed, who really knows what the future holds for us?

https://travelswithmyart.wordpress.com/2016/08/20/the-beauty-of-surrealism-kay-sage/ (Someone) wrote of this painting: _"Interpretation is in the eye of the beholder and another way of looking at this is in terms of entrapment and being unable to break free from your current existence. The fact that she has used latticework instead of solid forms to hold her figures means that the figures can look out of the constructions of their own making into a landscape that is empty of a future; a ‘no-man’s land’. Who knows what is lurking behind those mists and who would be strong enough to break free?" _

I leave to you the interpretation and meaning of the title... Just listen with an open mind and even more importantly, with an open heart. I thank you kindly in advance for your time and comments, as always!




My piece contains more than a dozen tracks that make extensive use of Tom Wolfe's gritty and dark cinematic sound set _*Valere*_ for Arturia Pigments, in addition to multiple granular patches, several percussive sounds and, for good measure, a Theremin.


----------



## modal (Mar 5, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Hello everyone! I've been away for several weeks while my main computer was being rebuilt after a _major_ system crash from which there was simply no other way back! It left me in a very dark place and, honestly, recent world events did not help my mood...
> 
> When my system crashed I was composing a companion track to my recent piece entitled _*The Art of the Forgotten*_ that, you might remember, was based on an _almost_ lost work by French-American surrealist painter Yves Tanguy.
> 
> ...



A well done work. Definitely can feel the darkness and anger as the piece progresses. I thought the first half reflected the image well, the second half reflected the last week. Although musically it might not make sense, To me the painting looks like the result of the second half and so with the two half were inverted it would make sense to me as well. But as I said, we’ll done as is.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 5, 2022)

Incredible work! Fits perfectly. Well done.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 6, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Incredible work! Fits perfectly. Well done.


Thank you very much Jamie! ❤️ I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 6, 2022)

modal said:


> A well done work. Definitely can feel the darkness and anger as the piece progresses. I thought the first half reflected the image well, the second half reflected the last week. Although musically it might not make sense, To me the painting looks like the result of the second half and so with the two half were inverted it would make sense to me as well. But as I said, we’ll done as is.


Thank you Jim for your thoughtful comment! I'm glad you like the piece! ❤️

You are absolutely right: parts could be reversed and it would still work. I chose to preserve and be true to the chronological order in which they were created.

First came the ominous, dark ambient part that was initially meant to be the one related to Sage's painting, the companion piece to my other track based on Tanguy's work. During composition, as I was following world events, my mood started to change from sad and dark to sad and angry. This is I think well reflected in the music that could be called "metal ambient" if such a genre even existed.

The final return to quietness can also be associated to the painting, the emptyness, the emotional void, the infinite sadness that follows the violence. I think, as you mention, that the painting can be seen in both lights: the building of something that will never be or the destruction of something that never had a chance to even be.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 6, 2022)

Wow! Tatiana That’s beautiful as well as stunning 🎶🥰🎶
My only suggestion would be add some feedback effect (Modwheel’s Feedback comes to mind),add to the brutality,instability & chaos.
But regardless great work 👍


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 6, 2022)

Thank you very much Kenny! Much appreciated!! ❤️

You want me to "add to the brutality, the instability & the chaos" ???
Really ??? 
I thought the piece was brutal enough starting around 2:10. It was even painful for me to mix! 

But seriously, thanks for the tip about Modwheel Feedback! I checked it. Powerful stuff! I'll keep it in mind. It might be useful for an upcoming track...


----------



## Leigh (Mar 6, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Hello everyone! I've been away for several weeks while my main computer was being rebuilt after a _major_ system crash from which there was simply no other way back! It left me in a very dark place and, honestly, recent world events did not help my mood...
> 
> When my system crashed I was composing a companion track to my recent piece entitled _*The Art of the Forgotten*_ that, you might remember, was based on an _almost_ lost work by French-American surrealist painter Yves Tanguy.
> 
> ...



Sadly, this speaks to me. Thank you.

**Leigh


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 7, 2022)

Simply Super Soundscape, Tatiana -- I could imagine this piece being part of a Fritz Lang soundtrack


----------



## aeliron (Mar 7, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Hello everyone! I've been away for several weeks while my main computer was being rebuilt after a _major_ system crash from which there was simply no other way back! It left me in a very dark place and, honestly, recent world events did not help my mood...
> 
> When my system crashed I was composing a companion track to my recent piece entitled _*The Art of the Forgotten*_ that, you might remember, was based on an _almost_ lost work by French-American surrealist painter Yves Tanguy.
> 
> ...



Well done! You should in line to score Blade Runner 3049!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 7, 2022)

Leigh said:


> Sadly, this speaks to me. Thank you. **Leigh


Sorry to hear that Leigh. I think that my mood that inspired this track is also shared by many people around the world right now.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 7, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Simply Super Soundscape, Tatiana -- I could imagine this piece being part of a Fritz Lang soundtrack


Thank you so much!! It means a lot!! ❤️ About Fritz Lang it's funny you would mention him as, after my recent computer problems, I was starting to work again on another ongoing project related to him. More to come later... Stay tuned...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 7, 2022)

aeliron said:


> Well done! You should in line to score Blade Runner 3049!


Thank you for listening and for your nice comments! Much appreciated!! ❤️

As for scoring _Blade Runner 3049, "_may your words go from your lips to God", as they say!


----------



## Cass Hansen (Mar 7, 2022)

This is just dripping in pathos. One of the most emotive pieces I’ve heard in quite a while Tatiana. I so enjoy your work; you’re such a bright light in this dark world of ours. Sorry to hear about your computer crash, always a traumatic experience and also what’s going on with your homeland which has to be disheartening not to mention trucker strikes and a cabal in neighboring USA which all tends to fester together to squash creativity. You seem to overcome it though with aplomb, as shown in this piece, even if it is dark textured. We’re lucky to be composers, we have an escape route.

I also admire how you handle synths in your compositions. Rather than so many synth pieces out there that have only special effects , a plunk in the right channel and a swoosh in the left, you carefully craft a homogeneous masterpiece. Your use of synths always sound like their setup on a concert stage insitu and come across as smooth and unified as an orchestra would. Really quite a talent to make it sound so unified with verisimilitude at every step of the way. Always in awe of your talent.

A wonderfully creative work here and poignant. Hats off!!!!

Cass


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 7, 2022)

Cass Hansen said:


> This is just dripping in pathos. One of the most emotive pieces I’ve heard in quite a while Tatiana. I so enjoy your work; you’re such a bright light in this dark world of ours. Sorry to hear about your computer crash, always a traumatic experience and also what’s going on with your homeland which has to be disheartening not to mention trucker strikes and a cabal in neighboring USA which all tends to fester together to squash creativity. You seem to overcome it though with aplomb, as shown in this piece, even if it is dark textured. We’re lucky to be composers, we have an escape route.
> 
> I also admire how you handle synths in your compositions. Rather than so many synth pieces out there that have only special effects , a plunk in the right channel and a swoosh in the left, you carefully craft a homogeneous masterpiece. Your use of synths always sound like their setup on a concert stage insitu and come across as smooth and unified as an orchestra would. Really quite a talent to make it sound so unified with verisimilitude at every step of the way. Always in awe of your talent.
> 
> ...


Cass, hearing from you is _always_ a pleasure! Reading you is guaranteed food for thought. Learning about your opinion is like soothing balm for the soul of this composer and reading how you express it is pure delight for the brain. Thank you for being you Cass!! ❤️

You wrote that "we’re lucky to be composers, we have an escape route."* I cannot agree more!!* Composing is our way to celebrate the beauty of the world but it's also a refuge from its sadness and misery. It is our language, our emotional outlet, our safety valve to let our emotions go free and be expressed. Music is universal in that it knows no borders, does not depend on any other language to exist, is able to break free from prejudice and racism and laughs in the face of politics and religion. *For all these reasons I am proud to be called a musician and a composer! *

Current world events do affect me greatly obviously. This piece is a reflection of my current mood. Before coming to Canada I was born, studied and spent half of my life in what is now Ukraine and the other half living and working in Russia. I have friends on both sides of this conflict. I personally have visited many of the cities mentioned in the news that most around the world never heard of before, understandingly. The whole situation fills me with great sadness. For the future that never was... but could have been...

Thank you again Cass and everyone here, for being so kind, to listen with an open mind and heart and, of course, for liking and commenting. It's a great friendly community where one can feel safe and appeciated! Isn't it everyone's goal?

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## IFM (Mar 7, 2022)

Wow, dark, gritty...it felt like it wanted to go in several directions. It felt very emotional because I've been feeling haunted by some recent images and stories of people trying to flee the war and being killed by bombs. This is the sound of panic and chaos and indeed, the future that never was.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 7, 2022)

Could as well be the soundtrack to the end of Kali Yuga we now seem to experience......

Hope "we" as mankind will survive to see the golden age.....

What a great expression of this Kali Yuga age.......could not listen till the end cause at the moment I am just to struck from evrything and that just cuts deep and hurts.....

Really hope there will be a time for such great songs for more positive emotions in a better world.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 7, 2022)

IFM said:


> Wow, dark, gritty...it felt like it wanted to go in several directions...This is the sound of panic and chaos and indeed, the future that never was.


Thank you kindly for listening and commenting! ❤️ You absolutely got it, the ominous atmosphere, the dark menace, the urgency, the danger, the despair of being trapped, the lost opportunities, the absence of dialogue, the sadness, the miscommunication, the misinformation. That's what the piece is all about...
War is the inhumane product of humanity! What a paradox!


----------



## RSK (Mar 7, 2022)

It's a challenge to write an unhurried, patient work that gets where it wants to go without rushing the process. More so when it contains the angst and energy this one does. Well done.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 7, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Could as well be the soundtrack to the end of Kali Yuga we now seem to experience......Hope "we" as mankind will survive to see the golden age.....
> 
> What a great expression of this Kali Yuga age.......could not listen till the end cause at the moment I am just to struck from evrything and that just cuts deep and hurts.....
> 
> Really hope there will be a time for such great songs for more positive emotions in a better world.


First thank you @KarlHeinz for listening and reacting to my piece. Much appreciated! ❤️ I know first hand how difficult it can be. Your comments made me think a lot, not to mention learn a great deal along the way. 

They also made me smile as my two VEPro servers are named _Brahma_ and _Ganesh_. 

For people, like me, unfamilar with the complexities of Hinduism, *Kali-Yuga* (or kaliyuga) is the present times, the "age of Kali", the jealous and angry great-great-grandson of Brahma, characteristics we can also find in many of our current world leaders. These concepts have also received, in an hybridized form, a newer meaning in the theosophical works of the late 19th century.

Kali-Yuga symbolizes our times, the present "*age of quarrel and hypocrisy*" which began five thousand years ago, essentially with the beginning of our written history. It is an "*age of darkness*", an "*age of vice and misery*" and is the fourth of a cycle of four ages that repeat to form universal time, a cyclic recycling of the world if you want.

The Cosmos (Trimurti) is also referred to as Brahma-Vishnu-Shiva, i.e. Brahma the creator, Vishnu the preserver, and Shiva the destroyer and transformer. During the Kali-Yuga Vishnu will come to purify it but the yuga will only end with Shiva performing his "dance of destruction", announcing a new cycle of the world but there's no need to hold your breath as, according to the scriptures, this will only come in 426,877 years! 

Now I'm certainly not trying to ascertain who is who in this allegory here and maybe (most probably) I misunderstood the meaning of it all, but thanks again @KarlHeinz for your comments! Let's hope, as you write, that we will all soon be able to write "songs for more positive emotions in a better world." 
❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 7, 2022)

RSK said:


> It's a challenge to write an unhurried, patient work that gets where it wants to go without rushing the process. More so when it contains the angst and energy this one does. Well done.


Thank you very much for listening and for your incisive comment! ❤️ What you say about the challenge of writing such a piece is very true! Obviously you speak from experience.

The simmering feelings have been there for a very long time in my case and the anger, the fury was unleashed by recent events. I did not plan it this way obviously but I decided to stay true to the chronological sequence of emotional waves that came over me as the composition progressed, not refusing any one of them but "surfing" on them instead, setting them to music and, in turn, letting the music soothe me, in perfect therapeutic symbiosis, the result of which you can now hear, transfixed in my piece. Thanks again @RSK !!!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 7, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> First thank you @KarlHeinz for listening and reacting to my piece. Much appreciated! ❤️ I know first hand how difficult it can be. Your comments made me think a lot, not to mention learn a great deal along the way.
> 
> They also made me smile as my two VEPro servers are named _Brahma_ and _Ganesh_.
> 
> ...


Now I have learned a lot from your post . I am no expert in this but while a very good friend of mine actually goes deeper into this and told me about it I just thought this really sums it up perfectly in two words. And it leaves some hope for the golden age to come after this mess will end and be cleaned up. And then again time for "golden" (spiritually, not material  ) songs, positive energy and a new balance............


----------



## tomwolfe (Mar 8, 2022)

What an awesome track, thanks for sharing Tatiana! I'm glad that Valere could play a part in you expressing yourself in these dark times.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 8, 2022)

Good to see you back, @Tatiana Gordeeva! And so good to know you have your workshop back in action. And what a comeback piece... wow!

And again, love how you connect your work with history through other artworks echoing back to us in our time... Dark but without despair, more like a sense of futility, or emptiness maybe, an introspection interrupted by loud and brutal events which leave us in disbelief... What's next, we wonder...

Hope you guys are OK out there. ❤️

Andre


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 8, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Now I have learned a lot from your post . I am no expert in this but while a very good friend of mine actually goes deeper into this and told me about it I just thought this really sums it up perfectly in two words.


No problem. I enjoyed reading about it all. Hinduism has such a long history and is so complex. I feel I barely scratched the surface. 


KarlHeinz said:


> And it leaves some hope for the golden age to come after this mess will end and be cleaned up. And then again time for "golden" (spiritually, not material  ) songs, positive energy and a new balance............


Let's all hope for it and the sooner the better! ✌️❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 8, 2022)

tomwolfe said:


> What an awesome track, thanks for sharing Tatiana! I'm glad that Valere could play a part in you expressing yourself in these dark times.


Wow, thanks Tom! Very flattered!  It's always nice, but sadly a bit too rare, to get feedback on a piece from the creators of the libraries that we, composers, are using to express ourselves. ❤️

I must say that I really enjoyed using Valere and its unique sounds and its general dark and gritty vibe was absolutely perfect for my piece here. It is really a soundset for our times, now, today! Bravo! And please keep them coming!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 8, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Good to see you back, @Tatiana Gordeeva! And so good to know you have your workshop back in action. And what a comeback piece... wow!


Thank you so much André for listening and for your kind words! 
Much appreciated! ❤️

I must confess that I was a bit hesitant to post this last track. I thought that it might be too much "on the nose" of current events but I am very pleased to see the response so far and to feel that it really resonates with people everywhere! *We are all connected* on this "pale blue dot" as Carl Sagan put it! And now more than ever!


creativeforge said:


> And again, love how you connect your work with history through other artworks echoing back to us in our time... Dark but without despair, more like a sense of futility, or emptiness maybe, an introspection interrupted by loud and brutal events which leave us in disbelief... What's next, we wonder...


Indeed! There's still hope for a peaceful end to this mayhem. "Give Peace A Chance" as Lennon would put it. ☮️


creativeforge said:


> Hope you guys are OK out there. ❤️ Andre


We're safe and fine for now here in Canada! But no one will be spared from the economic impact of all this. Better brace ourselves for the aftershock... That's the last explosion and whoosh in my piece... Just before the silence...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 9, 2022)

Hello and *thank you everyone* for listening, liking/loving and commenting! The response here and the universality of feelings expressed is very heartwarming and comforting! *This is what a community should feel like!!* ❤️

Some great news: I'm very happy and proud to announce that *Tom Wolfe* has chosen *The Future That Never Was* to be an official demo for his Arturia Pigments soundset _*Valere*_. My track is now number one in his SoundCloud playlist:




Very cool! *Thanks Tom!! *For those of you just joining us: I've been inspired and used _Valere_ on more than a dozen tracks in my piece here. Very cool stuff!!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2022)

Excellent! Congrats Tatiana!


----------



## artomatic (Mar 9, 2022)

Well deserved!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 9, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Excellent! Congrats Tatiana!


Thank you so much André! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 9, 2022)

artomatic said:


> Well deserved!


Thank you so much! Very kind of you to say! ❤️


----------



## Number Six (Mar 10, 2022)

This is incredible! I cannot express. The darkness, the sadness is so real.

You wrote "Better brace ourselves for the aftershock... That's the last explosion and whoosh in my piece... Just before the silence..." 

So scary! Do you really think so? Nuclear war?

Peace on earth everyone.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 10, 2022)

Number Six said:


> So scary! Do you really think so? Nuclear war?


First thank you for listening and commenting! ❤️ ☮️

Now don't worry... too much.

When I wrote above "Better brace ourselves for the aftershock... That's the last explosion and whoosh in my piece... Just before the silence..." I was talking about the *economic impact* that this war will have on all of us. *I was NOT talking about the risk of a nuclear war.* I personally don't think it will go to that extreme _but what do I know?_ I'm just a musician, not a politician (thank God) or a strategist or whatever they call them. 

All wars are awful, whatever the reasons behind. People always suffer directly and indirectly. Economic wars, although less visually spectacular, also kill people everywhere on our small, interconnected planet. *Peace is the only way to go.*✌️


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 11, 2022)

Dear Tatiana, I have waited a long time before actually showing up here and say something meaningful about your impressive composition you shared with us. But I was just told that this will in fact be my 14.000th message on this forum, so I figured let’s use that to show my gratitude for being able to call you a friend. 

So why wait? Your music just hit me in the face - in a good way. It immediately resonated with me on a really personal level. So as much as your composition seems to be able to perfectly express a lot of important things that I feel and think, my language cannot. I am tempted to quote that Andy Partridge line: “There is no language in our lungs / to tell the world just how we feel / no bridge of thought / no mental link / no letting out just what you think”.

I feel like that. No words. So… I wanted to say something but decided I’d better just do some random rambling on a new sample or something in another thread, rather than try and say something really substantial here. Because I try but it comes out all trivial and angry and virtue signaling. And I hope to avoid that. I am happy that many others have commented wise and positive things, that I could have never come up with.

But thankfully music can sometimes heal us. And be a way more effective means of communication. Your music has a tendency to go straight to my heart and soul. And this song? Well… it just totally sums up my feelings. So thanks for that. 

❤️


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> . . .So as much as your composition seems to be able to perfectly express a lot of important things that I feel and think, my language cannot. I am tempted to quote that Andy Partridge line: “*There is no language in our lungs / to tell the world just how we feel / no bridge of thought / no mental link / no letting out just what you think”.*
> 
> ❤️


Well stated, Temme -- language is a blunt object: It is unable to express deeply personal emotions. Thankfully, music says what we cannot.
Flaubert writes, "Human speech is like a cracked kettle on which we tap crude rhythms for bears to dance to, while we long to make music that will melt the stars."


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Dear Tatiana, I have waited a long time before actually showing up here and say something meaningful about your impressive composition you shared with us. But I was just told that this will in fact be my 14.000th message on this forum, so I figured let’s use that to show my gratitude for being able to call you a friend.


First let me congratulate you on this 14000th message! Wow!!! Congrats !!! 
🧁🧁🧁🧁🧁🧁🧁🧁🧁🧁🧁🧁🧁🧁​And @doctoremmet you are too modest to say that you also have 25000+ reaction score showing how appreciated you are here!!!


doctoremmet said:


> So why wait? Your music just hit me in the face - in a good way. It immediately resonated with me on a really personal level. So as much as your composition seems to be able to perfectly express a lot of important things that I feel and think, my language cannot. I am tempted to quote that Andy Partridge line: “There is no language in our lungs / to tell the world just how we feel / no bridge of thought / no mental link / no letting out just what you think”.


Thank you so much for your kind words!!! Touched!!! 


doctoremmet said:


> I feel like that. No words. So… I wanted to say something but decided I’d better just do some random rambling on a new sample or something in another thread, rather than try and say something really substantial here. Because I try but it comes out all trivial and angry and virtue signaling. And I hope to avoid that. I am happy that many others have commented wise and positive things, that I could have never come up with.


For someone who says he has no words you're very eloquent! 


doctoremmet said:


> But thankfully music can sometimes heal us. And be a way more effective means of communication. Your music has a tendency to go straight to my heart and soul. And this song? Well… it just totally sums up my feelings. So thanks for that.
> 
> ❤️


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Your comments go straight to MY heart! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 11, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Well stated, Temme -- language is a blunt object: It is unable to express deeply personal emotions. Thankfully, music says what we cannot.
> Flaubert writes, "Human speech is like a cracked kettle on which we tap crude rhythms for bears to dance to, while we long to make music that will melt the stars."


Dear @Double Helix you always find the perfect words! And this Flaubert quotation from Madame Bovary is absolutely perfect! We never saw it in English before as I read the book in Russian and my husband in French.


----------

